# Somali



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a miniature of a steel four-masted barque which I completed earlier this year. I know there is not much interest in sail these days, but I like to keep my hand in. My miniature of the oil tanker LOUISIANA (1937) should be finished later today and if weather permits (which it probably won't) I will enter a picture of it. Even with a digital camera, I need a fair amount of natural light to get the pictures correct. If the sun doesn't oblige today, I will get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

very nice model do you have any more pictures of it from another angle


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, here you are. Also click on Minitureshipmodels under picture to see more models


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Lovely stuff, what a satisfying hobby/occupation.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nmice1 well done. you will find there are some great modle makers on this site. Welcom aboard.


----------

